# HCC Waikoloa visit



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 8, 2008)

I am now checked into the HCC Waikoloa, Hawaii property and will be here a full week then off to the HCC Maui property.

I am very tired as this is a long flight from the East USA.

I have my wife, two kids and mother-in-law with us and we are very comfortable in a 3 bedroom 3 bath two-story townhouse.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 11, 2008)

I will post more information later, but the HCC is a 3 bedroom, 3 bathroom, two story townhouse with a 1 car garage. The unit is located at the Waikoloa Colony Villas and is in the Waikoloa area directly across the street from the Hilton Grand Vacation Club at Kings' Land.

The property is in a good location as you can access just about anything on the  Big Island. The furniture is in top condition and the unit is very comfortable for 5 people. This property is NOT on the ocean or even an ocean view. One issue for the Big Island is that there are only a few great beaches and there are very few homes or developments on these beaches.

The decoration and theming of this property is very good and the beds and couches are pretty comfy. We are located very close to the main pool and can actually see the kids swimming just out of our window.

I am very happy that my mother in law is here as she treats me better than my wife treats me...I am King Kamehameha on this vacation for sure.

My wife and kids are having a blast and we have been exploring the island without any set path.

We went to the Mauna Kea beach yesterday and it was awesome. It is no wonder why this is rated one of the best beaches in the world. There are no Timeshares or DCs here and the Mauna Kea resort is under major construction.

I think we are about a week or two away from prime season as we have not seen too many visitors on the island so far. Even the Hilton Waikolola was not too busy.

We are planning a long day trip to the Hawaiian Volcanoes National park tomorrow.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 14, 2008)

High Country Club – Waikoloa Hawaii review

I had a wonderful week in Hawaii with my family this past week and wanted to give an overview of this property.

HCC owns unit #1905 at the Waikoloa Colony Villas on the Big Island of Hawaii. The property is located in the popular Waikoloa area and has easy access to just about everything on the island.

One thing different about the big island is that there are only a few sandy beaches and I would rate Mauni Kea (10 minute drive) as one of the best in the world. The Waikoloa Hilton is just down the street and this resort is massive with a private monorail and boat travel to the different parts of the resort. 

The HCC unit is located in a townhome complex that has about 6 different townhomes attached in an upside down U shape and has a very small one car garage. The townhome is two stories and there were no immediate neighbors here this week. Most of the units are private ownership but ResortQuest is the official broker for renters and the going nightly rate for 3 bedrooms is in the $435-560 range + 11.5% tax.

Once you enter the front door and walk into the main entrance way you immediately see a well designed property with Hawaiian theme furniture, artwork, pillows, and decorations everywhere. This is greatly appreciated as it puts you in the Hawaiian mind frame.

The kitchen is on the small size, but well equipped with all GE appliances and has just about every accessory you can imagine. The cabinets are well stocked with glass wear and plates. Everything was very clean and the Hawaiian themed glass wear was fun to drink from.

The dining room had very soft chairs (also with palm trees on them) for 6 people and the table was a solid marble surface and well lit. The view from the dining room looked out into the patio where there were 6 chairs (all new condition) and a small round table for 4. The patio looked out onto the main pool for the resort complex and the pool.

The family room was fairly large with a 20 foot vaulted ceiling and some of the most comfortable sofa, love seats, and chairs I have ever sat in. They had a Tommy Bahama theme and I would love to buy them for my own home…very comfy.

I was surprised to see the television cabinet only had a standard glass 32 inch Samsung television rather than a plasma or LCD, but the quality of the cable TV was very good and we really did not watch much television. There was also a small Philips stereo and Microsoft Xbox 360 game system. HCC supplies several Xbox games, DVD movies, books, board games, but we did not test any of them out.

There was a guest bathroom on the first floor and a narrow staircase that led up to the second floor. The second floor had a stacked washer/dryer combo in the hallway closet and the first guest bedroom was located on the right of the laundry closet. The guest bedroom had a firm Queen bed and Asian theme that was a chocolate brown colored room. My daughter stayed here and liked the privacy of her own room.

The second floor guest bathroom had one sink with marble countertop and a shower/tub combo. The second guestroom had two twin beds where my son and mother-in-law slept and the beds were a little softer but, obviously smaller than a Queen sized bed. I preferred the colors and themeing in this bedroom as it felt more Hawaiian. Both bedrooms had a private closet and plenty of cabinets for clothes.

The master bedroom was at the end of the hallway and had a very soft King sized bed and nice colors, furniture design and a much larger walk in closet. The only omission here is that HCC really needs a safe located in the master bedroom closet for valuables. There was a very small private walkout patio that overlooked the pool, but it is a tight fit for two adults and the two high quality chairs. I was also surprised to see a standard television that was wall mounted in the corner of the room that had a DVD/VHS combo, but never used this during our stay. The master bathroom was much larger than the other two bathrooms and had two separate sinks, marble countertops, separate tub and separate shower. My main complaint would be the size of the shower was very small (4 feet x 4 feet), but I am not sure how it could be enlarged, without getting rid of the tub.

The high speed Internet worked great and was not password protected and the garage was well equipped with multiple boogie boards, skimboards, beach chairs, beach mats, toys, etc.

All in all, this home was a great launching pad for exploring this HUGE island and the location was very good, but was not beachfront. When I checked into the values of the homes here, the price range was about $600k, thus this home would be on the lower end of the HCC price range. That said, I had no major complaints about this home and we all had a wonderful time here.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for the write up

FYI...The two bedroom two story townhouses at ResortQuest Waikoloa Colony Villas are available via II getaway for $1200. I'm sure it's not as nice as the decor for the HCC unit.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jun 14, 2008)

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for the write up
> 
> FYI...The two bedroom two story townhouses at ResortQuest Waikoloa Colony Villas are available via II getaway for $1200. I'm sure it's not as nice as the decor for the HCC unit.



I was surprised to see that too but the only week was a 2 bedroom for 

Jul 29 2008 - Aug 05 2008 for $1,139.00 + 11.5% tax

I doubt that this will be available during prime October - April season.

We tend to vacation during the Sumer school vacation months.


----------



## rhonda (Jul 23, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I was surprised to see that too but the only week was a 2 bedroom for
> 
> Jul 29 2008 - Aug 05 2008 for $1,139.00 + 11.5% tax
> 
> ...


We just got back from unit #1901 via II Getaway.  We booked in mid-January and had our choice of summer weeks with either Tues or Fri (?) check-in.


----------

